# [Solaris] ./do-backup



## ozizza2vau (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all,

I am new to the forum and more importantly new to Solaris. I tried to run _the_ `./do-backup.sh` script but could not. I get _an_ error "unable to access file". _I t_ried to `chmod` the file so *I* can run it but to no avail. What am I not doing right? I ran `chmod 755 do-backup.sh` and `chmod 755 backup.sh` but none of the commands took. I need help please. Thanks for your time.

Ozizza2vau


----------



## fonz (Jul 1, 2013)

No idea. We do FreeBSD here, not Solaris.


----------



## jozze (Jul 1, 2013)

Well, since it's in the Off-Topic section, allow me to answer in my broken archaic English: Mayhap these art the druids thou art looking for.


----------



## fonz (Jul 1, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> since it's in the Off-Topic section


Actually, I moved it (t)here


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 2, 2013)

jozze said:
			
		

> Well, since it's in the Off-Topic section, allow me to answer in my broken archaic English: Mayhap these art the druids thou art looking for.


Brilliant, just what I was looking for   Not so much Solaris, but one of their other boards is going to come in real handy in a minute or so.


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 2, 2013)

ozizza2vau said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to the forum and more importantly new to Solaris. I tried to run _the_ `./do-backup.sh` script but could not. I get _an_ error "unable to access file". _I t_ried to `chmod` the file so *I* can run it but to no avail. What am I not doing right? I ran `chmod 755 do-backup.sh` and `chmod 755 backup.sh` but none of the commands took. I need help please. Thanks for your time.
> 
> Ozizza2vau



Despite the fact this is a FreeBSD forum, it will help to know what the command tells you (if any error) and what is the output of a `ls -l do-backup.sh`. Second, if the command is named do-backup.sh stripping the name to backup.sh will not help you at all. Finally, you can also try to run the command via an explicit subshell like in `sh do-backup.sh`.


----------



## jozze (Jul 2, 2013)

It would also be nice to know what this do-backup.sh actually is (the contents; you can check them with `# cat do-backup.sh`, or `# less do-backup.sh`, or `# more do-backup.sh`), and if maybe you are the author.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Jul 2, 2013)

What _does_ it back up? Is it expected to run from _a_ normal user account, or with root privileges?


----------



## _martin (Jul 4, 2013)

@ozizza2vau: Can you provide at least _the_ first few lines of that script[]? Also share the `ls -la` on the file. Details of the filesystem itself and mount options of it will be helpful too (filesystem where script resides).


----------

